# Eclipse Projekt zu GitHub Repository hinzufügen



## mrbela (15. Jun 2014)

Hey Leute!

Wie ich es eigentlich schon im Betreff schreibe. Ich habe in Java Projekt (Eclipse) und möchte das ganze in ein -neues- GitHub Repository einfügen.

Irgendwie will mir das nicht gelingen. Habe zwar die Git-Erweiterung für Eclipse installiert, hier kann ich aber nur neue Repositories anlegen und nicht ein schon bestehendes Projekt dort einfügen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jmd. helfen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Jun 2014)

Im gesamten Internet gibt es dafür keine HowTos?

Sollen wir nun googeln für dich? Oder was ist die Intention deiner Frage.


----------



## mrbela (15. Jun 2014)

Nein, keiner soll für mich googeln! Es kann ja sein, dass einer das Problem auch schonmal hatte und mir das daher beantworten kann. :bahnhof:


----------



## JavaMeister (16. Jun 2014)

Hi,

Falls in deinem Thread sich irgendwo eine problemschiderung oder frage verbirgt, solltest du diese einmal kenntlich mache.  

Am besten ist sich vorher damit auseinander zu setzen. Dann kann man auch fragen stellen, die nicht so aussehen als hätte man nur keine Lust zu googlen. 

Also in jedem QuickStart zu dem Thema wird das behandelt. 

Bitte suche danach.


----------



## mrbela (19. Jun 2014)

Für alle, die durch die Forum-Suche oder ne Suchmaschine auf diesen Beitrag stoßen. Hier eine Lösung des Problems:

https://help.github.com/articles/adding-an-existing-project-to-github-using-the-command-line


----------

